# Not sure how to feel after our scan



## dom85

With my last pregnancy at about 8 weeks I had a really strong feeling I was having a boy to the point where I had bought a few blue things before my 20 week scan and I was right.

This time round I have a strong feeling I'm having a girl but I don't want to get too attached to the thought the same way I did last time because although I wouldn't be disappointed per se if I am having a boy I do think it would take me some time to adjust to the thought of having another boy. To make the whole thing more confusing when we went for our scan last week (I was 13 weeks) out of the blue the consultant asked if we had an inkling as to what we were having and we both said girl because we thought she was just making conversation. We were so shocked when she turned round and said that she was 80% sure that we're right and it's a girl! She told us not to buy anything but it's made it even harder now not to get too attached to the thought that it's a girl.

When I think about the baby and what it will be like and look like I always picture a girl and I don't know how I'm going to feel if it turns out to be a boy. I love my DS very much and I know I would love another boy just the same but how to I prepare for the fact I might not be having the girl I think I am?


----------

